# Rückgabewert aus DB wird falsch gelesen



## Mitofahrer (27. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen !

ich hole mir aus der Datenbank einen Benutzer, diesen will ich vergleichen mit dem vorher eingegebenen User. (klassisches login beispiel)

Komischerweise wenn er die werte vergleicht und sie identisch sind, sagt er das sie NICHT identisch sind

hier der code
	
	
	
	





```
String  sBenutzername = textField1.getText ();
    String  sPasswort     = textField2.getText ();
    String  sStraße       = textField3.getText ();
    String  sHausnummer   = textField4.getText ();
    String  sPLZ          = textField5.getText ();
    String  sOrt          = textField6.getText ();


    //Überprüfung ob DBBenutzer ungleich sBenutzername ist

    String DBBenutzerSQL ="Select * from Benutzer where Benutzername ='"+sBenutzername+"'" ;

   String DBBenutzer =getDatenbankeintrag(DBBenutzerSQL);//Bekomme den Benutzername als String wieder , ist benutzername nicht vergeben ist DBBenutzer="" also leer

   if (sBenutzername==DBBenutzer) label7.setText("Benutzername vergeben");
   else label7.setText("Benutzername nicht Vergeben");// wird immer ausgewählt
```

hoffe jemand sieht den Fehler


----------



## maki (27. Jun 2011)

Strings sind Objekte, Objekte vergleicht man mit equals.


----------



## Mitofahrer (27. Jun 2011)

und wie sieht das in meinem Beispeil aus ? verstehe ich gerade nicht


----------



## Mitofahrer (27. Jun 2011)

Lösung :

```
if (sBenutzername.equals(sDBBenutzer)) label7.setText("Benutzername vergeben");
   else label7.setText("Benutzername nicht vergeben");
```


----------

